# New: Moods



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

For those of you that didn't see it when I was in the middle of installing it. 

You can change your mood at the bottom of the page here: Edit Your Profile
Or alternately, by clicking on My Mood above anyone's current mood in their post, it will bring you right to the appropriate section

It's AJAX, so when you click to change the mood, you'll get a dropdown. Give it a moment to update to the graphic for the new mood and you should be good to go.

Problems/bugs/browser-specific errors, post up.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 15, 2007)

you douchebag... 

pretty interesting though and works fine in Opera.

psychedelic still doesn't show up though.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey, it was take the site down and figure it out, or leave it up. It would have been nice in the navbar up top if it didn't change the text to a graphic when setting your mood, but it looks just way too unsightly with the graphic up there too, so I moved it.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2007)

Safari is in a good mood! 

Keeps saying my Biography is a necessary field before I can save changes though - if it is a necessary feature, why am I able to post at all?

Ah. It saved anyway.  Ignore me.


----------



## Ken (Mar 15, 2007)

I find it rather myspaceish, so I'll prolly ignore it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Safari is in a good mood!
> 
> Keeps saying my Biography is a necessary field before I can save changes though - if it is a necessary feature, why am I able to post at all?
> 
> Ah. It saved anyway.  Ignore me.



It's because you registered before I made that a required field for new members. It's required to slow down spam-bots.

Anyhow -

You can now hit the change mood section of your profile by clicking on My Mood above anyone's current mood in their post, it will bring you right to the appropriate section.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> I find it rather myspaceish, so I'll prolly ignore it.



You rebel, you. Touch me.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2007)

So have you permanently locked Drew's profile on Buzzed?


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm sure he'll manage that on his own.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Also if anyone's feeling up to making some slick looking new moods (/eye Darren) feel free and I'll add them.


----------



## Ken (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris said:


> You rebel, you. Touch me.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 15, 2007)

Pure fucking genius!

How about an 'about to snap' mood?


----------



## Kotex (Mar 15, 2007)

These are cool


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 15, 2007)

Where's the "horny" option?


----------



## Ken (Mar 15, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Where's the "horny" option?



10 out of 10 sausages don't want to know.


----------



## Naren (Mar 15, 2007)

Some absolutely insane moods would be cool.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> 10 out of 10 sausages don't want to know.



Amen, brother.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Nik (Mar 15, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Where's the "horny" option?



I was actually thinking the same thing as I was reading the first page 

Now I just have to decide if that's amusing or just sad


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 15, 2007)

What's really fuckin scary is we ended up picking the same mood, cynical.


----------



## Nik (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, look at my avatar. What other mood could I have possibly chosen?


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 15, 2007)

Good point.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Why?! I think that's always my mood


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2007)

I wanted a Tore Up mood!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I wanted a Tore Up mood!


Günther needs a "sexylicious" mood or something like that


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2007)

lol i just got done looking for a Sexy mood


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 16, 2007)

This is a cute little mod.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice! It's the bees knees.


----------



## Michael (Mar 16, 2007)

Very cool addition!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2007)

We need a diarreah mood...


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 16, 2007)

We need a Mr. Test mood.


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2007)

Wouldn't it make more sense to have your mood be selectable in the posting/replying interface?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't question Jesus.




I agree though.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2007)

I took the liberty.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 16, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2007)

darren said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to have your mood be selectable in the posting/replying interface?



Eat shit.

It is a good idea, though, but when all you do is criticize, it gets a little annoying. Now, make me some graphics, bitch.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2007)

Eat


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2007)

Was i criticizing? I was just asking a usability question. 

<--


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2007)

darren said:


> Was i criticizing? I was just asking a usability question.
> 
> <--



YOU HURT MY FEELINGS YOU BIG MEAN JERK!


----------



## Drew (Mar 16, 2007)

technomancer said:


> So have you permanently locked Drew's profile on Buzzed?





Chris said:


> I'm sure he'll manage that on his own.



 I saw this and immediately set my mood to "Drunk." 


We've officially gone Oprah, but whatever.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 16, 2007)

Just wanted to see if I did it right

edit:


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2007)

Pretty cool. I think I'll be like this for a while. 

Thanks a lot, burglars.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 16, 2007)

we need a Metal Mood, I second Ryan's suggestion also.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 16, 2007)

Chris said:


> Also if anyone's feeling up to making some slick looking new moods (/eye Darren) feel free and I'll add them.


 
How about...

"Metal" 
"True" 
"Canceled" 

Also, try to get Physchedelic to work, me lika the trippies.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice new feature I guess.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 18, 2007)

You should have one that says "Chillaxing"


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Chris, I'm having problems with mine, now I can't see it when I go to edit profile to change it.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 21, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Hey Chris, I'm having problems with mine, now I can't see it when I go to edit profile to change it.



same here.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 21, 2007)

he took it out because people were having problems saving their profile with it there


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2007)

So I guess I'm trapped at d'oh forever


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24881


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 21, 2007)

i think there should be a "dying" mood. Reserved for the use of heavy drinking morning after "i've just prolapsed my stomach" into the porcelain god moments...

and a trees mood.

and a 7.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll do my best, as soon as I fix the thing so you aren't all stuck in your current mood.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 21, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> i think there should be a "dying" mood. Reserved for the use of heavy drinking morning after "i've just prolapsed my stomach" into the porcelain god moments...
> 
> and a trees mood.
> 
> and a 7.



I second that and what about a horny mood. I seem to get those quite often.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> I second that and what about a horny mood. I seem to get those quite often.



Negative 99.9999999999999% of the members here are guys, and not a one of us gives a fuck if you're horny.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Negative 99.9999999999999% of the members here are guys, and not a one of us gives a fuck if you're horny.





I see your point.

and yes I do have some serious issues I need to work on.lol


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Negative 99.9999999999999% of the members here are guys, and not a one of us gives a fuck if you're horny.



 pwned


----------

